# Why does bowl size matter?



## puplove52 (Jan 9, 2013)

Hello everyone. I'm not saying get an extremely small bowl but my betta has been living in a 1 gallon bowl with a heat lamp since November 2012. Everyone always says it's cruel and you should always have a filter. Well I don't and he is a beautiful, healthy fish. I'm not trying to start an argument but, does anyone agree that it isn't THAT important? Thanks!


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Obviously there are people that don't think it's a big deal, since they do it. 1 gallon is just really, really small. There are differences of opinion for every fish, from Corys to cichlids to loaches to goldfish. Some people like to give their fish as much room to swim as they can, while others want to provide as little space as they can. It's a hobby - people are free to do what they like. They just shouldn't get upset when people disagree with how the fish should be kept.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

This is a good question, 
The debate is fuelled by facts vs fiction and member's experience vs. a sharp contrast from the myth-powered majority. 

First of all, Many will agree with you and tell you a 1 gallon is fine for a long term home _as long as_ it is cleaned twice a week. (some will even argue more cleaning is mandatory but there is such thing as _too_ clean water). Others will tell you larger is better but fail to impart the importance of weekly water changes. Thus, the argument becomes one of "small is better if it's cleaned regularly because larger tanks get neglected + small mimics natural environments" vs "small is not stimulating enough, the larger the better. + larger mimics natural environments".. See, the myth that bettas live in small polluted puddles is largely debunked but a lot of newbies obtain bettas, plunk them in a 10 gallon and watch the poor thing suffer and fail to thrive or swim properly. Keep in mind, the heavier the fin (halfmoon, rose tail, delta etc) the harder time they have swimming and when bred en masse for pet stores, these fish are confined to small cups to prevent tail biting (purely cosmetic) and the fish don't develop the proper swimming strength for a large barren 10 gallon. They should be weaned to a 10 by small tank increments if you want to go that route. 

I hope I'm not rambling. Basically, it's all a matter of personal preference. You don't need a filter in a tank smaller than 5 gallons anyway bc the current would be too much for a still-water loving betta. And you have to consider the quality of life for the fish as well; a quick zippy plakat would quickly become bored in a never-changing 1 gallon whereas an over-halfmoon would be more than content in a 1g because he's not going to be swimming much anyway. 

Hope this helps


----------



## BettaLuver12 (Sep 29, 2013)

1 gallon is perfect for a Betta. Just keep it clean and take care of your fish, there's nothing wrong with it. I have a few bettas myself and have them in 1 gallon -5 gallon tanks and they are all healthy


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I agree completely with Jaysee. 

Some hobbyists prefer to go with the barest of minimums while others want to provide more for their fish. 

There's nothing wrong with either approach. However, I always like to provide the best possible environment for my fish and I think having adequate space to swim is a part of this.


----------



## RowdyBetta (Feb 1, 2013)

I second what Jaysee and Laki have said. c:


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Problems arise when people take things personally, and that's true for everything that involves a difference of opinion.

Here's my experience on the whole tank size issue (non betta specific). When I got back into the hobby I went a little crazy and wound up with almost 20 show tanks - mostly small. A 55 gallon was my largest. As I swapped out small tanks for larger ones and moved fish all around, it became clear to me that the small tanks were really too small. As an example, I had thought a 29 was plenty for a school of tiger barbs. However, after moving them to a 55 it became quite clear that the 29 was not as good as I thought. Same went for the rainbows I had kept in the 90. Once I moved them to the 125, there was no way that I would keep them in a 4 foot tank again. Too, with the rainbows, what I had thought I knew about their behavior turned out to be incorrect. I had thought that the different species of rainbow would all school together, because that's what they did in the 90. But once they were in the 125, they segregated themselves. Seemed obvious that they only reason they schooled in the 90 was because of proximity - when given the chance (in a larger tank) to break away into their own species group, they all did.

The moral of the story is that circumstances play a huge role in behavior, and someone may think that what they have is fine because they don't have the breadth of experience to know any different.

Many of us offer advice that we feel is BEST for the fish. It's VERY rare that I will recommend something that I don't think is the very best. I would rather someone fall off from the best and wind up with something acceptable rather than start with acceptable and wind up with less than acceptable.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

It's a personal decision based in fact and experience, as others have said. 

There is no problem with a 1g tank, but it is a bare minimum and may not be the best for some fish. It's like how it's fine to not filter tanks... But it isn't always what's best for the fish. 

That being said, I'm planning on setting up naturally planted gallon jars for a few of my fish... But that is a bit different... More interaction and no need for filtration.


----------



## Fishybitty (Dec 29, 2012)

The reason I do bigger tanks is because more swimming room=more exploring. Plus, you can add more plants and decor.


----------



## Blue Fish (Jun 11, 2012)

I totally +1 for all the others who have said that it's in part personal preference, part experience, part information and education, and part wanting the best for their fish. Amen to all of this!  And a big, big +1 to the people who have said that this is NOT something to take personally.  Opinions are like noses, everyone has one, and everyone is entitled to their own.  This is a discussion of ideas, an open and friendly place to ask questions and explore possibilities.  

This is my take on the discussion.  
I too started with 1g bowls (many years ago when I first had bettas...I stopped for several years) because I had been sucked into the myth that they actually lived in tiny puddles. Now, it is general knowledge that this is NOT the case, it is, truly, a myth. 
So, once I started back into bettas, I immediately decided that I wanted to have them in a minimum 5gallon tank. 
Long story short, my guys all now live in 10g tanks (usually larger tanks divided twice), I did this because once they had experienced the larger tanks, they were very obviously NOT happy being in the smaller bowls or tanks. They would surf, they would swim back and forth, some would sulk, others would stop eating...it was very clear from their behavior that they were bored, and wanted additional space. 
Also, if you ever have the pleasure of watching a VT go from a 1g QT container into a big 10g tank...they swim, and swim, and swim. They explore, they swim all the way to the bottom, then back all the way to the top, then all the way to each side...they are so obviously discovering all the new space that they have to play in. They swim through their plants, they look at the décor, they are like small children who've just discovered that there is a whole world outside to play in. This is my *favorite* part of getting new fish.  
Now, I will make some caveats on that point. As has been mentioned, the heavier finned fish will need to be acclimatized and build strength when put into larger containers. I've got everything from VT's to a huge delta -tailed EE (his side fins are actually the size of NICKELS...it's crazy), double tails and halfmoon ruffled deltas to CT's. They *all* live happily in 10g's when properly accommodated. 

Another point is that I *heavily* plant my tanks, either with live plants or with silk. Either option works, but you must be sure to have plenty of plants at the surface, as well as all levels below. In my tanks, I sometimes have to *search* for my fish. They hide in their plants or sometimes they're right there...but I can't find them for the leaves in the way. It might be nice for me to be able to see them from across the room, but they would suffer. It is my responsibility as a fish-keeper to give them the best life I can. So, my wants are second to their need for security. This allows the fish to feel comfortable in the larger spaces, allowing plenty of room to swim and explore, but also allowing them to feel comfortable and safe in their larger environment. 

I like to compare it to living in a tiny two-room studio apartment to living in a nice big three bedroom in the suburbs. You can live perfectly well in either option. But, given a choice, the majority of people (but not all, some people are truly happier in tighter quarters, fish the same way) will live in the larger house, with more room to spread out and engage in activities. From what I have experienced over the last year and a half since I started putting bettas into larger tanks is that they have mimicked that human behavior. I had one in particular who was just ANGRY when he had to go into QT.  

Now, please don't feel that I'm fussing or trying to convert you to my way of thinking. None of us can "ask" the fish what they prefer. We can only infer, from their behavior, what they like and don't like.  These are just my experiences, and I'm sure that others have different experiences. Also, I prefer a 5g tank minimum, but if that's just not possible (and sometimes it's not, people have certain limitations in apartments and dorms, things like that, that may require the fish to live in a smaller container) and then as long as the tank is kept clean, the fish should live a happy and fulfilled life.  It's still better than that petstore cup.  

From reading posts on here though, I would say that if the betta lives in a smaller container, it is really important to keep them occupied/stimulated, the happiest ones seem to live on desks, in kitchens, and in places where there is a lot of movement and interaction with people. I think this goes a long way towards making up for less space because they have more outside stimuli to keep them occupied.


----------



## Blue Fish (Jun 11, 2012)

Oh, and the filter does benefit the fish because the ammonia really is toxic to them and cycling (only possible with a filter or lots, and lots of live plants) totally takes the ammonia away, but otherwise the filter just makes *your* life easier.  Filtered and cycled = fewer water changes, which is nice, but certainly not necessary for you to enjoy your fish.


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

It is matter of personal preference. Hundreds of thousands of Betta are grown out in gallon contains every year I just find that larger is easier. And cycle is easier that non cycled. If you look at some of my Goldfish pic you see 7 or 8 animals in a 300 gallon stocktank it looks like a large amount of water dedicated to these fish, but you have to keep in mind what I'm doing, grow out show quality fish.

R


----------



## puplove52 (Jan 9, 2013)

I've always wanted to switch my betta to a tank but he has been in a 1 gallon for so long, it may affect his health. Plus I got him from Wal-Mart..... yeah I know.... bad choice. He was living in those tiny containers, he was use to small space. Oh, and what about flake food? Everyone says it's terrible but my fish has vibrant colors and swims non-stop (unless he is sleeping) Also eats every bit of his meal. So why does everyone say it's awful?


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

You could get a larger tank for him, trust me, he won't mind  VT's aren't as "heavy finned" as the ones BlueFish mentioned and actually quite enjoy swimming back and forth. 
Flake food is fine if they'll eat it. The problem is that some bettas suck in air when they eat them and it causes bloat. Pellets/frozen food/live food feel more natural to them and they crunch them up with their micro-teeth.


----------



## puplove52 (Jan 9, 2013)

Actually, I think it may kill him if I move him to a large tank. He is use to no filter do if I change space/water it would dramatically affect him.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

In my opinion it all depends on the fish. Some swim fast and like to do laps, 1 gallon won't be best for him. Heavy finned fish that swim slowly will do just fine in a one gallon. unless they start to nip their own fins, then they might need more room.

Right now I have nothing under 2.5 gallons but I am seriously considering some 1 gallon tanks because they are CHEAP and have lights and I would love to rescue at least a few more fish and have some place to put them!

Filters are not at all necessary as long as you are committed to doing frequent water changes. The smaller the tank the easier a water change will be. Heating is the hard part, larger tanks keep a more even temp, smaller tanks fluctuate greatly and you have to check them all the time, especially in winter.

In short, every situation and every fish is different, just don't let anyone make you feel guilty for caring for your fish the best way you can! After all, just participating in this forum shows you care!


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

It won't kill him unless you poison the water. Provide a cave and some plant cover and he will be fine. You don't have to go to 10 gallons, just get a 2.5 tank (or Kritter Keeper) and the size difference is not that much larger.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

puplove52 said:


> Actually, I think it may kill him if I move him to a large tank. He is use to no filter do if I change space/water it would dramatically affect him.


It won't.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

> Flake food is fine if they'll eat it. The problem is that some bettas suck in air when they eat them and it causes bloat. Pellets/frozen food/live food feel more natural to them and they crunch them up with their micro-teeth.


I have to disagree here. The reason flakes are so often associated to bloat and constipation is because of the high amount of unnatural filler, like wheat flour/gluten/corn/soy that bettas are not designed to digest. Flakes are recognized by the vast majority of experienced keepers as inadequate and unhealthy. High quality pellets, like new life spectrum or omega one, have high amounts of high quality protein, little filler, and in the case of NLS, beneficial additives like garlic and spirulina, that flakes lack. I thought my fish were vibrant too until I switched to NLS hahaha. 

You (hopefully) wouldn't feed a dog unhealthy food with tons of filler, so why a fish?


----------



## puplove52 (Jan 9, 2013)

Mattsbettas- Actually, I would feed my fish food with fillers, I don't feed them to my dogs. I don't care about my fish as much as I do my dogs. Flake food is perfectly fine and healthy.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Fish are still living, breathing animals, and honestly, it's a few bucks more for high quality. 

I've never seen any evidence that flake food is better then high quality pellet food.


----------



## puplove52 (Jan 9, 2013)

I RESPECT my fish as a living thing. I don't love it. I love things that return love to me.It's my opinion flake food is better.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

If you respect your fish as a living thing, why not treat it as best you can? 

Your opinion has no basis in fact or science. That's fine, I respect your opinion and you are allowed to have one, but be aware that you aren't nescessary doing what's right for your fish.


----------



## puplove52 (Jan 9, 2013)

I know what's right for my fish. He's been living for almost a year. And I got him from WAL-MART. I don't know why I bought him... he looked like he was dead. Now he looks vibrant and beautiful. I know you're a hobbyist and breeder. But you don't know what's best for everyone's fish. I don't mean to sound rude. I don't know how else to put this.


----------



## Helianthe (Sep 14, 2013)

I just wanna give you my two cents when it comes to this, no judging just my thoughts.
If you get a fish for whatever reason you always should give it the best possible habitat. I am sure that everyone has some space that can hold a tank with more than a gallon, even 2 or 3 would be totally fine, if not one should probably not even consider saving or having one.

The bigger the tank, the easier it is to maintain. A filter makes things also easier. A fish is happier, since it has more room to swim. Plus for me a tank is also some sort of decoration, therefore I really wanna look at it and should like watching it. With a nice fish, live plants and such, or at least some sort of decoration.

I also do not love my fish, but respect them enough to treat them in the best possible way.
Maybe you could get a bit bigger tank and your fish would be even more happier.


----------



## Saber (Jul 13, 2013)

A one gallon bowl is fine so long as you do your water changes, but most of us provide more space for our fish because we want to give them as much room to swim and be happy as we can. Bettas do not live in "tiny puddles" as people like to so often quote - they live in shallow rice paddies thousands of feet long. Upgrading your tank will not kill your fish no more than upgrading to a house from an apartment would kill a person.

Your comments on food are rather offensive, though. So this is a case of "because he's not fuzzy and cute I am not going to treat him to the best care", I guess? If you aren't going to provide the best for your pet, regardless of what kind of pet it is, why even have it in the first place?

Yes, your fish may have lived problem free for an entire year, but these guys can live to four, five, or even six years. Problems -will- pop up. Will you not buy him medicine when he gets sick?


----------



## puplove52 (Jan 9, 2013)

Saber- He has gotten sick and I have gotten medicine. I care about my fish but not as much as my dogs, that's my opinion. So you need to stop acting like you know everything about betta fish. Different things work for different fish. I have my fish for multiple reasons, He makes nice decor, I like to care for animals, and is easy to care for.


----------



## Blue Fish (Jun 11, 2012)

puplove52 said:


> Mattsbettas- Actually, I would feed my fish food with fillers, I don't feed them to my dogs. I don't care about my fish as much as I do my dogs. Flake food is perfectly fine and healthy.


Well, on a personal level, I am sorry to see that you feel that way, but it is also your prerogative. I have horses, dogs, and fish, and I love them all. They are all living creatures that I care for, and I want them all to have the best life possible in my care. Including the food they eat and where they live.

If you feel that you are doing what is best for your fish, then, again, that is your right to feel that way. I would hope that with more information you might change your mind, but sometimes that is not the case. 

But, in all respect, after seeing this, I do have to wonder, why post up this question in the first place? If you were happy with your fish and the care you were providing, why question that care?


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

puplove52 said:


> But you don't know what's best for everyone's fish. I don't mean to sound rude. I don't know how else to put this.


Food is not a mystery. It's hypocritical of you to say in one breath how you wouldn't feed your dog crappy food but you will feed it to your fish, then in another breath say how wonderful that crappy food is, since you just acknowledged that it is inferior quality. Emotions and feelings have nothing to do with anything, and you can't will the nutrition into flake food no matter how hard you try. Your feelings and opinions do not change facts. Your fish has been alive for a whole year? So what. That's nothing to write home about. It'll live 6 months without any food whatsoever.

Anyone with any understanding of nutrition DOES know what's best for everyone else's fish, because nutrition is not a mystery.

I'm not sure if you are trolling or if you just have your head buried in the sand and don't want to listen.


Ps - anyone here who knows me knows that fish are not pets for me and I certainly do not love them. They are possessions - living art work. They are an investment in my entertainment. I do not provide for my fish for any other reason than to maximize my enjoyment in watching them. That means providing them with large tanks (so that they can swim, since that's all they do...) and high quality food (so that they look their best).


----------



## puplove52 (Jan 9, 2013)

I asked this question to see if anyone else uses a 1 gallon.


----------



## puplove52 (Jan 9, 2013)

Jaysee- If you don't agree with me then leave my thread.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

puplove52 said:


> Jaysee- If you don't agree with me then leave my thread.


Yeah, that's not how this works.... It's not your thread - you have absolutely no power to dictate who can post in it, or what they can say.


----------



## Blue Fish (Jun 11, 2012)

Obviously, everyone has their side, and things are not getting any better by beating each other over the head with it. 
Everyone will do what they consider to be best...and I'm definitely pulling out before this gets any further.


----------



## puplove52 (Jan 9, 2013)

You say I'm trolling? Really?


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Yup


----------



## puplove52 (Jan 9, 2013)

I agree with Bluefish.


----------



## puplove52 (Jan 9, 2013)

Jaysee- We obviously care for our fish differently. That is just how it'll be. I'm not caring for my fish wrong, neither are you.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

It has nothing to do with caring or taking care of fish - it's about sticking to an opinion despite insurmountable evidence to the contrary. Have you ever heard of the flat earth society?


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I have never understood why when someone expresses an unpopular view on a forum, they are surprised to receive a negative response from other members. 

If you posted this thread on some of the UK forums I lurk on, you would have faced a rabid mob. I think the response you got on the topic of diet and tank space was fairly benign by comparison.


----------



## puplove52 (Jan 9, 2013)

All that matters is if my fish is healthy, which he is.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

puplove52 said:


> All that matters is if my fish is healthy, which he is.


if you say so. I honestly couldn't care less if it is or isn't healthy. It's your tank and your fish, and you are the one that has to look at it every day. All that matters is that you are happy, which you obviously are. Here's to year two! :cheers:


----------



## puplove52 (Jan 9, 2013)

I am and so are all my pets.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Then there is no need for defensiveness. At the end of the day we are just anonymous posters on a message board. 

I think if you are confident that your current method of care is acceptable, than you don't really have to answer to us. 

These sorts of threads always end up getting personal. I can always pick which threads are going to stir up strong views by the titles.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

I agree, I never understood why people in this situation seek out others approval.


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Happy to see this thread getting back to being civil and lets remember to use the report feature when you are having a issue with another member so the moderators can have a look at the thread or post reported. Does everyone know where the report button is, its the little red triangle below in your user name box. 

I am posting the link to the sticky on being civil to each other and the rules and thanks to those members who read it and understand why we have rules and ask members to be civil in your posting and to respect others opinions. We do not enjoy having to close threads so stay on topic and be civil in your posts. Thanks for your understanding in this matter 

BettaFish.com Rules

Important issues part 2.


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

jaysee said:


> I agree, I never understood why people in this situation seek out others approval.


PL2 what is your point? You say your fish is a year old that not really old. They are not disposable animals. They're no different that your dog or cat.
they depend on you for food, clean water and suitable housing. Your dog could make it without you, he can leave, find food, water, a place to sleep, maybe a loving owner. That Betta can't. I had a fish that lived 18 years, there was never a time that my 2 child could remember when that goldfish was not in that 90 gallon aquarium. She had out lived the dog, got the kids grown and out last the first wife. And why did I have her in her own 90 gallon aquarium, because she earn it. In the word of Forest Gump "That all I have to say about that" 

Rick


----------



## sugarunicorn (Aug 20, 2013)

puplove52 said:


> All that matters is if my fish is healthy, which he is.


Like others have explained to you -- bettas have a much longer lifespan than most assume. A well cared for fish can live 5-6 years, some even longer. They can go *months* without any food at all. 

A year is really not very long in the grand scheme of things when you consider how much neglect a betta can tolerate, so its a bit premature to say keeping a betta in an unfiltered, unheated 1 gallon and feeding low quality flake food keeps them healthy. You may not see ill-effects now, but I highly, highly doubt that your fish will live the lifespan it is capable of in that type of situation - eventually the weakened immune system that can be caused by poor filtration, small quarters, and poor food quality will cause issues. 

Maybe that doesn't matter to you -- who knows -- that's your perogative. Personally, it hurts my heart to hear people speak of their pets in such a way, but there isn't much I can do to change your mind it appears. But I think the reason you're getting so much vitriol is that it has been explained time and time again to you why small tanks, flake food, no filter, no heater is detrimental. Rather than simply admitting that a larger tank, better food, and a heater and filter is ideal, but you'd rather just enjoy the time you have with your betta with the current environment you're able to provide.. you insist contrary to hoards of evidence, research etc. that these items are not only useless, but that your way is better. 

Thats why you're getting such heated responses. Its one thing to admit you're unable or unwilling to provide an certain environment for your fish, but its another to insist that those environments have no value and your way is better based on what is in the grand scheme of things, very little experience or time. 

I also admit I'm very confused by your insistence on flake food -- the benefits of low filler, high protein food are incredibly well documented. A jar of high quality Omega One betta pellets is about $4 at Petsmart, which is on par with the lower quality flake foods.. so its not a matter of cost.


----------



## puplove52 (Jan 9, 2013)

Sugarunicorn- FYI my bowl is heated. My fish is healthy. So stop. I care about my betta. But my dogs are more of children then my fish. ( don't worry, I don't see them as my kids) I care about ALL living things. When I step on an ant I feel terrible. So stop judging on my caring techniques. You don't know everything, no one does.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

No one knows everything, but some people know a whole lot more than others. I can see how that would make someone think that one thought they knew everything, though. Everything is relative, and you don't know what you don't know.


----------



## megaredize (May 21, 2012)

^ +1 Well said


----------



## sugarunicorn (Aug 20, 2013)

puplove52 said:


> Sugarunicorn- FYI my bowl is heated. My fish is healthy. So stop. I care about my betta. But my dogs are more of children then my fish. ( don't worry, I don't see them as my kids) I care about ALL living things. When I step on an ant I feel terrible. So stop judging on my caring techniques. You don't know everything, no one does.


I'm.. not sure where I said I knew everything. I'm relatively new to bettas. I've had other fish in the past, but I am always open to new information from more experienced betta keepers. There is a lot of misinformation floating around and bettas have very different needs than say, the goldfish or outdoor pond koi I have kept in the past. We all have something to learn -- its just a matter of being open to admitting mistakes and trying new things. But you are inexplicably, brushing off good information with a lot of good science and experience behind it. That I really don't understand. Why even make a post like this if you arent actually interested in whether the current setup is ideal? This is a message board for discussion, not an echo chamber only for agreement. :-? 

You aren't being attacked here -- people are gently trying to explain why the situation isn't ideal, the risks, and concerns. You're the one telling people to stop posting and be quiet when they express that there may be some things you're doing incorrectly. I just don't understand the hostility on your part. 

Anyways, if you are interested in why I expressed concern with the heating situation -- a heat lamp really isn't a reliable way to heat a small 1 gallon bowl -- they're prone to extreme temperature fluctuations and uneven heating that can stress fish, compounded by the small tank size. A 1 gallon will heat or cool say, 5-10 degrees far faster than a 5 gallon ever could. You're also only getting the benefit when the lamp is on -- at night, you'd be shocked by how much temperatures can drop.


----------



## Chachi (Sep 22, 2013)

I guess I don't understand why someone would come here and post if they don't really care and aren't interested in hearing others opinions? Why ask the question if you don't really want to know? We all have different ways of taking care of our bettas but it shouldn't surprise you that when you come onto a betta forum and say your fish are less important than your dogs and you don't care if you give them food that isn't the best for them that you are going to get a negative reaction! We don't all agree on what is the best way to keep our bettas but we all want to do the best that we can for them.....and seemingly you don't care....so that's why you're getting such a negative reaction. If you're more of a dog person maybe you should consider giving your betta to someone who will love it and focus on your dogs?


----------



## Saber (Jul 13, 2013)

Chachi said:


> I guess I don't understand why someone would come here and post if they don't really care and aren't interested in hearing others opinions? Why ask the question if you don't really want to know? We all have different ways of taking care of our bettas but it shouldn't surprise you that when you come onto a betta forum and say your fish are less important than your dogs and you don't care if you give them food that isn't the best for them that you are going to get a negative reaction! We don't all agree on what is the best way to keep our bettas but we all want to do the best that we can for them.....and seemingly you don't care....so that's why you're getting such a negative reaction. If you're more of a dog person maybe you should consider giving your betta to someone who will love it and focus on your dogs?


Agreed. I'm rather bewildered - did you expect pats on the back for this or something? I would get the same reaction if I went on a dog forum and claimed that I keep my dog chained up outside all year and only feed him Kibbles n' Bits, "BUT HE'S HEALTHY!", so it's ok!

Jaysee is correct. No one knows everything, but if you are unwilling to learn from others who know more than you, then you will remain in the dark about things that could give your fish a better quality of life.


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Puplove52 please let me know if you would like this thread closed, its up to you I can close it at anytime if you ask since you are the one who started this thread that has gone past being helped to you if that is your opinion. I am here to help if you need me. 

I am disappointed that some members keep on posting and will not back down after a moderator has stepped in posting the rules and the sticky about being civil to each other. While I do not see anything that uncivil you should know when enough is enough ! 

How many times do some of you think it takes to try and prove your point and when a thread becomes a heated debate such as this one I do not think its asking to much to let it go and move on once you have made your point.


----------



## sugarunicorn (Aug 20, 2013)

Perseusmom said:


> Puplove52 please let me know if you would like this thread closed, its up to you I can close it at anytime if you ask since you are the one who started this thread that has gone past being helped to you if that is your opinion. I am here to help if you need me.
> 
> I am disappointed that some members keep on posting and will not back down after a moderator has stepped in posting the rules and the sticky about being civil to each other. While I do not see anything that uncivil you should know when enough is enough !
> 
> How many times do some of you think it takes to try and prove your point and when a thread becomes a heated debate such as this one I do not think its asking to much to let it go and move on once you have made your point.


I hope this doesnt come off as rude, but I think at this point if further discussion and posts here arent welcome in the opinion of the mods, it should probably just be locked. :/ 

I wasnt trying to break any rules, but I figured it was worth a try and perfectly within reason to attempt to gently explain to OP why she might be getting such strong reactions from folks, and the specific reasoning behind some of the concerns expressed.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Guys, Perseusmom just posted asking you to please be civil. We can debate the subject of the size of betta bowls and small containers but at the end of the day it's up to the owner to do what they feel is best for their fish. Again, please be civil or we'll shut down this thread. Now... back on topic. IMO bettas can do well in smaller containers provided that they given frequent water changes. Our old friend OFL said there are many ways to keep and maintain the species. I think we need to take care of our little buddies to the best of our abilities no matter what size container they are in.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Ugh! Hope everyone is back on track now. 

Healthy debates are part of any forum and are to be expected. All we ask that you keep it civil and respectful.


----------



## puplove52 (Jan 9, 2013)

Perseusmom- Yes, please close this thread.


----------



## puplove52 (Jan 9, 2013)

sugarunicorn- You did come off as rude


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

+1 to Romad. You can not expect to post something controversial on a forum full of passionate people and not expect backlash or debate. It's just a shame the debate wasn't more respectful. 

PL52, you have been given plenty of facts on why different care methods might be better, but in the end it is your pet and your choice.

I didn't find sugarunicorn rude at all...


----------

